
Show HN: A console-based email client with fully integrated Lua scripting - stevekemp
https://github.com/lumail/lumail2
======
Immortalin
IMAP support?

~~~
stevekemp
Not yet, possibly not soon:

[https://github.com/lumail/lumail2/issues/14](https://github.com/lumail/lumail2/issues/14)

